# [SOLVED] Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi,

Every couple of weeks, I lose my jump list for Microsoft excel files.

I have used the fix below to correct it, but it keeps coming back. Is there a permanent fix for this problem?

"The most common reason for this behaviour is a corrupted store file where that information is retained. Perform the following.
(This procedure will remove the current JumpList and allow a new file to be created. Before you start you should take a screenshot of the JumpList menu to have a record of all the pinned items)
1. Open Windows Explorer and Copy/Paste the following path into the Address Bar and press Enter.
%AppData%\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations
2. Set the View to Details and in that folder and look for the following file.

cdf30b95c55fd785.automaticDestinations-ms
3. Right click that file and select Delete. This will refresh that JumpList. You will need to rebuild the JumpList and re-pin all of the files"

Thanks, T


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Hello,

By "Jump List", in this context, do you mean "most recently opened documents" or "Recent Documents"?

Some clean-up utilities will clear these files. Do you regularly run any such program?


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Hi Stephen,

When I click on Start, and go to Excel from my programs list, I get a list of "Recent" documents (see attached PDF).

This list disappears on a regular basis and I have to set it up again.

I've used the solution in the second (Word) attachment, but I'm looking for a permanent solution.

I use Windows 7 Pro (32-bit)

T


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Hello,

Thank you for clarifying.

The instructions you have are good, but as it is a recurring problem, it does seem like something could be damaging/clearing the files.

To confirm, do you run any cleaning tools such as CCleaner? As these could be responsible, depending on their settings, for your issue.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Hi Stephen,

No, I do not run any cleaners.

Tommy


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Hello,

I have attempted to replicate this issue on my machine by opening over 30 different Excel files, as it has been suggested that this error crops up by doing this, unfortunately no success, everything still works.

Judging from your screenshot, you do not have Excel pinned either to the Start menu or taskbar, is this correct?

Could you please post the properties settings of your Taskbar and Start Menu (by right clicking on the taskbar and clicking properties)?

Or maybe it would be easier to say if any of yours are different to mine, which are below.

Taskbark:
> [CHECKED] Lock the taskbar
> [UNCHECKED] Auto-hide the taskbar
> [CHECKED] Use small icons
> Taskbar location on screen: bottom
> Taskbar buttons: Always combine, hide labels
> [CHECKED] Use aero peek to preview the desktop

Start Menu:
> Power button action: Shut down
> [CHECKED] Store and display recently opened programs in the Start menu
> [CHECKED] Store and display recently opened items in the Start menu and the taskbar

Customize Start Menu:
> Number of recent programs to display: 10
> Number of recent items to display in Jump Lists: 10


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Hi Stephen,

I have Excel pinned to my start menu, but not to my taskbar.

Below is the only difference (don't know what this does)

> [UNCHECKED] Use aero peek to preview the desktop

Tommy


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Thank you.

With your settings, I have still be unable to replicate it.

I will say now that it seems this problem occurs for many people and as of yet, there seems to be no fix, other than deleting the jump list stores and rebuilding (which does not stop the reoccurring problem). However...

Can you please open *cmd.exe*, enter the command *dir APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations | clip*, and paste the results in a reply here.

Please do the same again with *dir APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\CustomDestinations| clip*.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Here are the results you asked for:-

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>cd\

C:\>dir APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations | clip
The system cannot find the path specified.

C:\>dir APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\CustomDestinations| clip
The system cannot find the path specified.

C:\>


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

I have made an error, my apologies.

Please do the same again, but with this (I missed the first %!):

*dir %APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations | clip*

and 

*dir %APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\CustomDestinations| clip*

Thank you.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>cd\

C:\>dir %APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations | clip
The system cannot find the path specified.

C:\>dir %APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\CustomDestinations| clip
The system cannot find the path specified.

C:\>


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

However, I copied your paths into Windows Explorer, and I got the results in the attached document (the second result has a lot more files than shown)

Tommy


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Thank you.

It would be useful if we could get the command working.

Perhaps try an absolute path, e.g.,:

*dir c:\Users\"Rogers Family"\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations | clip*

and

*dir c:\Users\"Rogers Family"\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\CustomDestinations | clip*

The idea is to get a view of these folders before you have the issue, then when you have this issue, re-run the commands and paste the output. We might miss something with the screenshot approach.

Once we have this data, we can try some possible fixes.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Volume in drive C is OS
Volume Serial Number is 5C48-6FC2

Directory of c:\Users\Rogers Family\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations

02/12/2013 22:00 <DIR> .
02/12/2013 22:00 <DIR> ..
01/11/2013 23:43 7,680 17d1c91f77b48425.automaticDestinations-ms
22/12/2013 14:19 1,178,112 1b4dd67f29cb1962.automaticDestinations-ms
14/12/2013 14:29 852,992 28c8b86deab549a1.automaticDestinations-ms
02/11/2013 14:08 14,848 3355ae6abae97972.automaticDestinations-ms
03/12/2013 20:11 16,896 4440ceff700f526.automaticDestinations-ms
10/12/2013 17:13 23,552 67cd84bc4268afc.automaticDestinations-ms
02/07/2013 08:14 859,136 75d01b5b7df0d177.automaticDestinations-ms
02/12/2013 22:01 26,112 7a8db574299c8568.automaticDestinations-ms
02/07/2013 08:19 9,728 7bee6fd3182c7202.automaticDestinations-ms
11/12/2013 15:07 19,968 7e4dca80246863e3.automaticDestinations-ms
07/12/2013 16:31 16,384 918e0ecb43d17e23.automaticDestinations-ms
22/12/2013 12:11 1,077,760 9839aec31243a928.automaticDestinations-ms
20/12/2013 20:14 24,576 9c7cc110ff56d1bd.automaticDestinations-ms
21/12/2013 10:43 442,368 a2b95ca27b6c33d9.automaticDestinations-ms
22/12/2013 11:44 976,384 a7bd71699cd38d1c.automaticDestinations-ms
12/12/2013 18:18 27,136 b3f13480c2785ae.automaticDestinations-ms
04/12/2013 10:42 20,480 b74736c2bd8cc8a5.automaticDestinations-ms
02/12/2013 22:00 3,072 b91050d8b077a4e8.automaticDestinations-ms
02/08/2013 15:32 221,836 be71009ff8bb02a2.automaticDestinations-ms
22/12/2013 12:20 912,064 ee462c3b81abb6f6.automaticDestinations-ms
20 File(s) 6,731,084 bytes
2 Dir(s) 309,286,002,688 bytes free

and

Volume in drive C is OS
Volume Serial Number is 5C48-6FC2

Directory of c:\Users\Rogers Family\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\CustomDestinations

22/12/2013 14:22 <DIR> .
22/12/2013 14:22 <DIR> ..
20/12/2013 20:08 9,521 1a52d6bb6684baf4.customDestinations-ms
02/07/2013 08:14 8,335 22aa049f215c3909.customDestinations-ms
22/12/2013 14:22 3,362 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms
17/07/2013 09:57 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF100d58.TMP
18/04/2013 11:23 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF102b55f.TMP
29/07/2013 12:29 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1088ae5.TMP
09/08/2013 12:11 3,362 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF110e17d.TMP
05/04/2013 12:21 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF110fb73.TMP
22/03/2013 14:26 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1135f44.TMP
18/10/2013 14:33 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF115917a.TMP
13/05/2013 12:34 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF115dbf2.TMP
14/04/2013 14:58 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1171b6.TMP
22/04/2013 15:36 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF11a82fa.TMP
02/09/2013 12:08 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF11b60da.TMP
27/07/2013 10:22 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF12b51b.TMP
16/09/2013 13:07 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF12f0591.TMP
27/03/2013 13:47 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF13129f2.TMP
11/06/2013 14:48 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF13c57e5.TMP
12/12/2013 14:24 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF144e6cc.TMP
09/05/2013 13:51 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF14a434d.TMP
29/03/2013 14:26 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF155f4ff.TMP
06/04/2013 14:33 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF15bdaac.TMP
11/06/2013 15:32 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1665d72.TMP
12/04/2013 20:00 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1670fb.TMP
31/03/2013 09:45 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF174901.TMP
15/08/2013 12:08 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1769ffd.TMP
09/04/2013 14:37 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF17ad179.TMP
31/03/2013 09:46 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF18a727.TMP
05/04/2013 14:27 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF18cdbb6.TMP
05/07/2013 14:51 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF18d2b8a.TMP
22/03/2013 16:34 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF18dac9b.TMP
10/04/2013 15:48 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF19654db.TMP
07/06/2013 14:55 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF19754db.TMP
07/12/2013 17:50 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF199b8fa.TMP
16/04/2013 15:34 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1b1377c.TMP
03/07/2013 15:40 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1bd5a96.TMP
03/12/2013 16:46 3,362 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1c08242.TMP
18/12/2013 16:50 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1c7cb05.TMP
23/03/2013 18:47 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1ccfb67.TMP
08/12/2013 10:15 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1d33dc.TMP
19/04/2013 16:12 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1d49297.TMP
19/04/2013 16:15 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1dc1c8e.TMP
18/04/2013 15:01 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1e68d0.TMP
02/09/2013 16:07 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1e6b795.TMP
20/07/2013 19:13 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1ecf6f.TMP
22/11/2013 17:26 3,362 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1ef596f.TMP
27/03/2013 17:15 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF1fb3607.TMP
20/11/2013 17:25 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF2029a94.TMP
21/12/2013 19:00 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF20893b1.TMP
08/05/2013 08:13 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF222f2b.TMP
23/03/2013 20:33 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF22de125.TMP
21/10/2013 19:38 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF2940692.TMP
18/04/2013 15:12 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF2e3939.TMP
22/07/2013 09:37 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF30b27d.TMP
13/06/2013 08:55 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF3d01e4.TMP
03/05/2013 08:05 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF405b69.TMP
14/08/2013 12:00 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF414da3.TMP
30/03/2013 20:22 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF41b145.TMP
11/12/2013 09:59 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF4368886.TMP
11/04/2013 21:30 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF438ac.TMP
16/04/2013 08:43 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF4429ee.TMP
16/04/2013 08:58 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF4696b4.TMP
23/03/2013 11:42 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF46d95e.TMP
20/08/2013 08:58 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF4b32c4.TMP
11/06/2013 10:07 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF4c32f3.TMP
27/07/2013 11:27 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF4f7aac.TMP
17/11/2013 13:51 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF4fc581.TMP
22/03/2013 11:19 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF656105.TMP
10/12/2013 10:13 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF6c4838.TMP
04/08/2013 10:44 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF785a70.TMP
06/06/2013 07:43 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF8645d.TMP
05/06/2013 14:34 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF88171b.TMP
26/03/2013 10:38 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF8a8e8b.TMP
06/08/2013 07:28 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF8c7e0.TMP
03/11/2013 12:10 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF8ecc75.TMP
03/06/2013 12:26 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF92da98.TMP
03/05/2013 09:38 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF9404b4.TMP
25/03/2013 14:21 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF943535.TMP
14/11/2013 19:27 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF991354.TMP
02/05/2013 10:25 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF99340d.TMP
18/04/2013 17:54 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF9a88e.TMP
16/04/2013 10:35 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF9f4913.TMP
02/04/2013 09:48 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RF9f82f7.TMP
02/04/2013 09:50 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFa3e6a9.TMP
13/08/2013 15:21 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFaafc0d.TMP
03/05/2013 10:06 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFadee95.TMP
20/06/2013 10:54 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFb27a02.TMP
14/04/2013 12:44 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFbab2be.TMP
07/07/2013 12:25 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFbf38a0.TMP
24/03/2013 19:14 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFc3c73.TMP
04/04/2013 10:57 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFc42ced.TMP
06/09/2013 11:17 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFccef90.TMP
06/08/2013 11:13 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFd61651.TMP
18/11/2013 12:03 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFd63739.TMP
01/11/2013 15:10 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFdd92b1.TMP
06/12/2013 12:33 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFe1d32a.TMP
24/04/2013 15:01 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFe276d8.TMP
16/04/2013 21:10 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFeb598.TMP
08/08/2013 11:24 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFedb4a3.TMP
17/04/2013 12:19 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFf8898e.TMP
25/03/2013 16:10 5,032 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFfaaf75.TMP
02/12/2013 12:38 3,362 28c8b86deab549a1.customDestinations-ms~RFfe4187.TMP
02/07/2013 08:14 2,089 4aece286986e87d.customDestinations-ms
19/09/2013 10:37 3,792 50ce483eac21c514.customDestinations-ms
02/07/2013 08:14 13,635 524e0842fb3c2e97.customDestinations-ms
02/07/2013 08:14 14,846 5b1f0c378d08af0e.customDestinations-ms
02/07/2013 08:14 4,022 5d696d521de238c3.customDestinations-ms
17/12/2013 08:58 18,680 6824f4a902c78fbd.customDestinations-ms
22/12/2013 10:33 1,811 74d7f43c1561fc1e.customDestinations-ms
19/07/2013 14:26 1,811 74d7f43c1561fc1e.customDestinations-ms~RF13cb032.TMP
05/04/2013 16:36 1,811 74d7f43c1561fc1e.customDestinations-ms~RF14c18e3.TMP
22/03/2013 12:41 1,811 74d7f43c1561fc1e.customDestinations-ms~RF195b810.TMP
22/04/2013 17:57 1,811 74d7f43c1561fc1e.customDestinations-ms~RF337484.TMP
17/04/2013 18:07 1,811 74d7f43c1561fc1e.customDestinations-ms~RF4d35ff.TMP
31/03/2013 11:16 1,811 74d7f43c1561fc1e.customDestinations-ms~RF5558da.TMP
18/04/2013 12:41 1,811 74d7f43c1561fc1e.customDestinations-ms~RF576f3.TMP
06/04/2013 15:40 1,811 74d7f43c1561fc1e.customDestinations-ms~RF5a4b15.TMP
15/04/2013 17:57 1,811 74d7f43c1561fc1e.customDestinations-ms~RF5a8151.TMP
16/04/2013 17:06 1,811 74d7f43c1561fc1e.customDestinations-ms~RF7a1102.TMP
02/07/2013 08:14 15,331 78284763cadea7b5.customDestinations-ms
22/10/2013 08:37 3,316 83b03b46dcd30a0e.customDestinations-ms
02/07/2013 08:14 7,128 87343c46a0661400.customDestinations-ms
22/12/2013 09:39 23,288 89f9a71416fb1a2f.customDestinations-ms
16/04/2013 11:59 21,470 89f9a71416fb1a2f.customDestinations-ms~RF1208f49.TMP
14/06/2013 13:39 23,512 89f9a71416fb1a2f.customDestinations-ms~RF14c5ca6.TMP
19/04/2013 13:28 20,540 89f9a71416fb1a2f.customDestinations-ms~RF17269e0.TMP
06/05/2013 14:03 21,328 89f9a71416fb1a2f.customDestinations-ms~RF193c51a.TMP
15/05/2013 14:36 21,328 89f9a71416fb1a2f.customDestinations-ms~RF1ba37bb.TMP
17/04/2013 15:27 20,540 89f9a71416fb1a2f.customDestinations-ms~RF1daa4a1.TMP
28/03/2013 17:25 22,578 89f9a71416fb1a2f.customDestinations-ms~RF237dbb9.TMP
24/04/2013 12:00 20,540 89f9a71416fb1a2f.customDestinations-ms~RF2aaa62.TMP
04/04/2013 08:51 22,696 89f9a71416fb1a2f.customDestinations-ms~RF4864bc.TMP
27/11/2013 11:31 23,310 89f9a71416fb1a2f.customDestinations-ms~RF5ef4db.TMP
12/04/2013 18:09 21,470 89f9a71416fb1a2f.customDestinations-ms~RF7b7ca.TMP
15/11/2013 16:49 23,362 89f9a71416fb1a2f.customDestinations-ms~RF9642e.TMP
18/04/2013 10:48 20,540 89f9a71416fb1a2f.customDestinations-ms~RFe233e0.TMP
13/04/2013 19:00 21,620 89f9a71416fb1a2f.customDestinations-ms~RFf2285c.TMP
17/04/2013 11:56 20,540 89f9a71416fb1a2f.customDestinations-ms~RFfeeaa1.TMP
02/07/2013 08:14 7,026 9645f58513b1a821.customDestinations-ms
20/12/2013 12:41 18,688 96b5dec8a3b81215.customDestinations-ms
04/12/2013 10:42 12,805 b74736c2bd8cc8a5.customDestinations-ms
18/12/2013 08:45 24 b91050d8b077a4e8.customDestinations-ms
01/11/2013 06:08 9,045 be71009ff8bb02a2.customDestinations-ms
02/07/2013 08:14 12,476 cce140654f23f634.customDestinations-ms
12/11/2013 10:07 2,431 d7672dcf1d32270b.customDestinations-ms
02/07/2013 08:14 15,243 e682c0f9b6afcccc.customDestinations-ms
02/07/2013 08:14 8,346 ed7a5cc3cca8d52a.customDestinations-ms
23/09/2013 13:33 10,748 f381ed3e9a817e84.customDestinations-ms
01/11/2013 15:21 2,413 f5d9b38c58434dc.customDestinations-ms
04/11/2013 15:30 2,992 ff7945ca7aafaf70.customDestinations-ms
150 File(s) 1,066,365 bytes
2 Dir(s) 309,285,896,192 bytes free


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Wow, you have some very large files there.

Could you please do the same when you have the problem again and avoid applying your the fix you currently have? Unless of course this makes it too hard for you to work/etc., then of course, you'll have to run your fix. I am avoiding giving any suggestions until we can get the output again, when the issues reappears.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Will do. And thanks for sticking with the problem Stephen.

Happy Christmas.

Tommy


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*



tomohawk said:


> Will do. And thanks for sticking with the problem Stephen.
> 
> Happy Christmas.
> 
> Tommy


No problem, hopefully we can get to the bottom of this.

Thank you, have a happy festive period and New Year yourself!


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Hi Stephen,

OK, It has happened again and attached are 2 documents 1) the output from the folders and 2) a clip of what the jump list looks like now (nothing is "pinned").

The only thing I can think of that I did differently today was to edit the "pinned" list. 

When I "unpin" a file, it is moved from the "pinned" list to the "recent" list.

I was trying to change the order in which the files appeared on the "pinned" list. I firstly tried to simply drag and drop a file, but this did not work (instead it placed the dragged item to the top of the list, and not where I wanted to "drop" it) 

I unpinned a couple of files on the list and then repinned them again (so that the display order was as I wanted it).

Hope this helps.

Tommy


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Thank you.

After looking through your attachment, I am curious, how would you apply your fix now? There does not appear to be a cdf30b95c55fd785.automaticDestinations-ms file inside %AppData%\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations?



tomohawk said:


> ...I firstly tried to simply drag and drop a file, but this did not work (instead it placed the dragged item to the top of the list, and not where I wanted to "drop" it)...


Interesting - this should work. I have tested it on my system and it indeed works. I can drag a pinned item that is at the top of the pinned and move it below a few.

I am wondering if this is related to you running a 32bit system and/or your memory.

Could you please download Speccy, open it, and go to *File* > *Publish Snapshot...*, then paste the URL here.

I am tempted to ask you to clear your jump lists down, although rather than deleting the files, following Microsoft's Clear lists on the Start menu and taskbar instructions. You will loose everything other than your pinned items. I'll leave this choice up to you, if you do this, could you please run the previous* dir commands* and repost the results here.

Thank you.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Hi Stephen,

I have no idea how the "fix" would be applied. It was a solution I got when I did a Google search. The file was there on previous occasions though. Deleting it did not restore any "pinned" items. It has to be regenerated manually.

Looks like it's a mystery!

Thanks for trying to help anyway.

Tommy


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Sorry tomohawk, I have a bad habit of editing my post after posting . There are a few more things in my previous post now.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/H4R8IkkMzTqh6DDWGBbGAoz

Cleared lists and file attached as requested.

Tommy


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Great, thank you very much again.

Sorry, but we need a bit more data.

Could you please download JumpListsView 1.03, open it, and then go to *View* > *HTML Report - All Items*. Please attach that HTML file/source.

Do you currently have your jump list issue? Or has it gone away again? If it has gone away, could you please carry out the above again (along with the dir commands) when it comes back? Thank you.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

May I also ask, was there a point when you did not have this issue? Was there anything that set it off? Upgrading your version of Windows, changing a piece of hardware, upgrading your Microsoft Office version, etc?


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

There was nothing specific that I can remember that triggered this issue. It was not always an issue, but it has been happening for so long now that I simply can't remember. Having said that, the issue must not be specific to me alone, or I would not have foune the "fix" on Google that I mentioned earlier.

I don't currently have the issue. I've rebuilt my Jumplists.

Attached is the file requested.

Thanks again for sticking with this.

Tommy


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*



tomohawk said:


> There was nothing specific that I can remember that triggered this issue. It was not always an issue, but it has been happening for so long now that I simply can't remember. Having said that, the issue must not be specific to me alone, or I would not have foune the "fix" on Google that I mentioned earlier.


I see, thank you.
To confirm, you have never upgraded Windows or Office on the system you are having the problem on?



tomohawk said:


> ...Attached is the file requested...


Unfortunately the file you have attached seems to be the wrong one? The JumpListsView *HTML Report - All Items* should create a HTML document.

Are you the only user on the system?



tomohawk said:


> ...Thanks again for sticking with this...


No problem, thank you also .


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

THanks,

Windows and Office are upgraded regularly via the auto update facility.

HTML file attached

There are other users on the system, but none of them use jump lists.

Tommy


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*



tomohawk said:


> ...HTML file attached...


Perfect, thank you.

It seems like the only thing you have pinned is Excel documents - do you pin anything else? There is a huge amount of blank entries, all with an Excel 2010 (9839aec31243a928) Application ID. I am unsure if them being blank is a sign of them being corrupt.

I would suggest for now, wait until the issue reappears, then try deleting *9839aec31243a928.automaticDestinations-ms* from c:\Users\Rogers Family\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations. This may remove all your Excel pinned items. It would be interesting to know if your issue reappears after what you have tried today, then if it does, to see if it reappears after deleting the above mentioned file.



tomohawk said:


> ...Windows and Office are upgraded regularly via the auto update facility...


My apologies, a slight misunderstanding here. It is great that you regularly use Windows Update. I however meant, did you once own a previous version of Office (say 2003) or Office 2010 Starter then upgraded to another version, say 2010 Professional, e.g., Upgrade to a Microsoft Office suite. Thinking about it, what version of 2010 Office do you own, is it Professional?



tomohawk said:


> ...There are other users on the system, but none of them use jump lists...


That is a shame, knowing if the issue was occurring for other users would be useful, it could identify if it is a profile/user issue or not.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

OK Stephen,

I'll wait to see if it happens again and do what you have suggested and then wait to see if it reoccurs. However, is that not what the "fix" I mentioned earlier suggested (the file deletion)? If it is, I can confirm that this does not work, as the problem reoccurred after deletion.

Is it in order for me now to reinstate the "recent" list from the start menu properties.

I did have office 2003, but I uninstalled before I installed 2010.

I'm using MS Office Pro 2010

Tommy.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*



tomohawk said:


> OK Stephen,
> 
> I'll wait to see if it happens again and do what you have suggested and then wait to see if it reoccurs...





tomohawk said:


> ...I did have office 2003, but I uninstalled before I installed 2010.
> 
> I'm using MS Office Pro 2010
> 
> Tommy.


Excellent, thank you.



tomohawk said:


> ...However, is that not what the "fix" I mentioned earlier suggested (the file deletion)? If it is, I can confirm that this does not work, as the problem reoccurred after deletion...


It is the same action yes, but different. The file you mentioned (ID cdf30b95c55fd785) was for a previous version of Office, interesting Excel 2007 (have you ever had 2007 installed on this system?). The file I am suggesting is for Excel 2010.

I agree that based on everything known, it is likely the problem will reappear, however gathering the data mentioned around these events might help. That said, it might fix your issue permanently, since you haven't tried deleting 9839aec31243a928 before (a 1GB+ file!). I am wondering if a 32bit version of Windows struggles with a large jump list file but 64bit doesn't? (I am running 64bit, I should attempt to recreate your large file - looks like it might take a while, even with all the pinned items and opened Excel documents, it is only ~80KB).

Alternatively, we might go down the route of deleting/editing some registry key values and seeing if that helps your issue (primarily old entries from previous version of Office).



tomohawk said:


> ...Is it in order for me now to reinstate the "recent" list from the start menu properties...


Yes, definitely, sorry for not saying this earlier. Please reinstate them .


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Thanks for the clarification Stephen.

My earlier version of office was, in fact, 2007, but again I uninstalled it before I loaded 2010.

I don't know why the file is so large. I've only ever had 8 to 10 Excel files pinned to the start menu.

I'll keep an eye on the jump list and get back in touch when it happens again.

Thanks for your patience.

Tommy


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Hi Stephen,

OK - It's just happened again.

What information do you require

T


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Hello again,

As much information as possible should help, especially as we are investigating the unknown here.

As before, could you please provide the results of the DIR commands and the HTML document from JumpListView.

Thank you for your patients. I apologies for the delay in replying to your post.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

How interesting, something I did not find last time when researching this problem is an article/post over at thewindowsclub website.

Quote:
1) First clear taskbar icons Jump List history in Windows 7 and see if it helps.
2) Else disable Taskbar Jump Lists in Windows 7 and re-enable them and now check if it has solved your problem.
3) If you find that your taskbar explorer icon Jump List not working in Windows 7, you should try to rebuild Jump Lists.
4) If none of this helps you, it is quite possible that the number of items in the Jump List has *exceeded 999*.

The 'exceeded 999' is interesting and could potentially be the cause in your case, as (to coin the term) you seem to be a 'power user' of the jump list feature.

I think some of these 'fixes' you have tried before (if not all of them), but if you do try the steps quoted above, please let us know how if it works or not.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Thanks Stephen.
I'm sorry to be a pain, but this is all new to me and I've forgotten exactly what to do. I tried to go back through the earlier posts but got confused. Would it be possible for you to put together a step-by-step of what to do and the tools required. I can then send all the data. I promise to save all the instructions to a Word document this time, for future reference.

Tommy


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Thanks Stephen.
I don't think its the 999 problem, but maybe I better understand what the phrase "number of items in the Jump List has exceeded 999"
In this case, what is "Jump List"?
When I hover over any of the Office programs or, for that matter, Notepad, Adobe Reader, Paint etc., I get a list of "Recent Files". In the case of Excel, I select some of the recent files and I "pin" them.
There are only 10 "pinned" excel files and I estimate less than 20 "recent" files visible at any time. Unless there is a "count" of opened files in the background that, when it reached 999, then this error occurs.
Tommy


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

There is a setting in *Taskbar and Start Menu Properties* that controls how many recently used programs to show in the start menu and another setting to set how many recent items to display in the jump lists. Windows still keeps a track of programs exceeding that limit. By the sounds of it, yours is _probably _set to 20 for the jump list options.

How to find out:
> *Right click* on the *Taskbar *and click *Properties*.
> In the new Window that should have appeared, click on the *Start Menu tab*.
> Click on the *Customize...* button.
> A new Window titled _Customize Start Menu_ should now be showing.

You will find the settings for the start menu size at the bottom of this window, two numbers, one for the number of items displayed in the start menu and the other for the length of your jump lists.

Feel free to change these numbers to see if it has an effect on your problem. After changing the settings, click the 'ok' button on the first window and then 'ok' again on the second to apply the changes.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

JumpListsView 1.03 is a tool we used last time to get more information about your jump lists. You can re-download it again, if you no longer have it any more. Once you *open the program*, it should display some data. Using the toolbar at the top, click on the *View* menu then click on *HTML Report - All Items*. This will create a report.html file in the same place as the jumplistview program. Please attach that file to your reply.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

As with post #13, please run the following two commands in the Command Prompt and paste the results into your reply.

To open the command prompt:
> Click on the *Start *globe/button*,
*> Type *cmd.exe* and a program called cmd.exe should appear, click on it to open.

Once open, input the first command:

Once open, input the first command below and then paste the results into your reply. After that, input the second command and again paste the results into your reply.


*dir c:\Users\"Rogers Family"\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations | clip

**dir c:\Users\"Rogers Family"\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\CustomDestinations | clip

*Tip: rather than typing the above into the Command Prompt, you can copy and paste it. The usual keyboard shortcut will not work, however you can right click in the Command Prompt and select Paste.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Thanks for your patience and help Stephen. I've got the procedure now in a Word document.

Firstly, the number of items displayed in the start menu was set to 10 and the number for the length of the jump lists was also set to 10. I've now reset the second number to 50.

All the requested information is attached.

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*



tomohawk said:


> Thanks for your patience and help Stephen. I've got the procedure now in a Word document.
> 
> Firstly, the number of items displayed in the start menu was set to 10 and the number for the length of the jump lists was also set to 10. I've now reset the second number to 50.
> 
> ...


Thank you




tomohawk said:


> Hi Stephen,
> 
> OK - It's just happened again.
> 
> ...


When you posted this, did it 'just' happen, or was it a few hours/days before?

Assuming it happened on that day, there are a few new entries created on the 21/03/2014. To help find out more information about one suspect (the amount of entries for this program has increased drastically since the last time you shared your jump list info), could you please do the following:

> Open *cmd.exe* as described in a previous post
> Enter the command* cd \*
> Enter the command *dir ***839aec31243a92* /s | clip *(this might take a while to finish)
> Paste the results back here in a reply.

Thank you.

This application ID corresponds to Microsoft Office Excel 2010 x86.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Here you go Stephen

Tommy

I posted to you on 21/3 at 11:38. You sent me the tools list on 23/3 at 9:28 and I'm pretty certain I would have run the reports immediately. So - the delay would have been 2 days


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*




tomohawk said:


> Here you go Stephen
> 
> Tommy
> 
> I posted to you on 21/3 at 11:38. You sent me the tools list on 23/3 at 9:28 and I'm pretty certain I would have run the reports immediately. So - the delay would have been 2 days


It has taken me too long to get back to you, for that I apologise. Unfortunately it has been extremely busy recently but it will settle down soon.

I am going to assume then, unless you say otherwise, that your issue reappeared around 11:30 on the 21st.

Before running the reports, did you delete any of the files, such as the cdf30b95c55fd785 file?

May I ask, as your system seems to have multiple users on it, are you the only user who encounters a jump list issue?

There is 298 entries for 9839aec31243a928, but only a small file, hmm. Feel free to make a backup first (by copying the file elsewhere) and then try deleting 9839aec31243a928.automaticDestinations-ms from *C:\Users\Rogers Family\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations*. Afterwards, restart the system and see if your problem remains. This would test a theory that too many entries are causing a problem (since this seems to have the largest amount, although there are others with around 120 entries), that said, 298 is a long way from 999.

 If nothing changes...

Assuming that something happened on the 21st that caused the issue to reappear, I am looking at what might have changed in the jump lists at the day, as close as possible to 11:30.

Between 21:00 and 22:00, a few changes were made to jump lists that belong to the following:


a2b95ca27b6c33d9 *** *not-found

1b4dd67f29cb1962 Windows Explorer Pinned and Recent small

ee462c3b81abb6f6 Adobe Reader X 10.1.0 not-found

**** Unable to determine what program this ID belong to, it seems to be an application that opens .jpg files. Whatever it is, no such file exists within the two Automatic\CustomDestinations folders.

Perhaps it belongs to another user?

Similar to before, could you please run and report back the results of the following command entered into *cmd.exe*:
> *cd \*
> *dir ***2b95ca27b6c33d*** /s | clip*

Other changes made on the 21st:


9839aec31243a928 Microsoft Office Excel 2010 x86 small
a7bd71699cd38d1c Microsoft Office Word 2010 x86 not-found

Hopefully it is a change to the jump list directly that is causing this issue. If so, then one of the above changes would be the cause, although nothing at the moment is giving a clue about a *fix* other than deleting the associated jump list files, which is unfortunate.

The perhaps interesting thing is that where you find "not-found" above, for a7bd71699cd38d1c, ee462c3b81abb6f6, and a2b95ca27b6c33d9, is because there is no associated file inside either the AutomaticDestinations or CustomDestinations folder. Again, I wonder if they relate to another user?

Considering this problem happens for you and others with different sizes of jump list file (from over a GB to under), it doesn't seem directly related to having a large jump list file.

__________________________________________________________

_*A possible fix*_ that I cannot test, as I am unable to replicate the issue here, is to enable IsShorcuts, which will add the old shortcut icon back on any shortcuts (a minor irritation for some people). To try this, please do the following:
> Click on the Start/globe and enter regedit.exe, which will ask for administrator permission to run
> Using the menus at the top, create a back up by clicking *File* > *Export*, name the file something such as reg_backup and click save.
> Download the attached .zip file from this post, extract, and double click on the .reg file (courtesy of winhelponline).

If anything goes wrong, you can use the backup you made to restore your registry. It is best to keep this backup around, so do not delete it.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Thanks for your continued support Stephen.
I would have to be honest and say that I have no idea when the problem happened, but your guess is credible.
I did not delete any files.
I am the only user who uses jump lists. Of the other users, only one uses the system and very infrequently.
I have deleted 9839aec31243a928.automaticDestinations-ms from C:\Users\Rogers Family\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations and restarted. The result of this is that I lose ALL "recent" files when I hover over Excel in the start menu, i.e. nothing is shown. 
2b95ca27b6c33d download attached from cmd
Apologies, but I'm struggling to follow the last instruction about the registry. I would need step-buy-step instructions (I have made a backup)

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Misunderstood the last item. Extracted and ran the file. No change


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*



tomohawk said:


> ...I have deleted 9839aec31243a928.automaticDestinations-ms from C:\Users\Rogers Family\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations and restarted. The result of this is that I lose ALL "recent" files when I hover over Excel in the start menu, i.e. nothing is shown...


Hopefully with the backup of the file you were able to restore these?

Just to confirm, before you deleted the file, was your pinned Excel jump list appearing? Was it the recently used list that was not appearing? Whereas now both the pinned and recently opened are empty (well, unless the backup worked)?

As a thought, before you restored the file, did you try opening some Excel files and seeing if they appear on the recently used jump list area?



tomohawk said:


> ...I did not delete any files....


Hmm, so this would mean that the fix you used to use, to temporarily fix the problem, you cannot use right now (as cdf30b95c55fd785 does not exist to be deleted). 

The annoying thing here is that you already have an update installed from Microsoft (KB2607576) that is _apparently_ meant to fix this.

Thanks for the attached file. It shows that other users on the system have some large jump lists themselves, but this issue is not known to be caused by other users on a system (i.e., the jump lists for all other users on the system should be working fine, even if yours are not).

It looks like you have had this system for a number of years, have you always had these jump list issues (for as long as you have been using Excel as much as you do now)?

----

Let's have a look at your Start Menu and Taskbar policies, to do this:
> Click on the* Start/globe* button and enter *gpedit.msc*
> Down the left hand side, you should see a menu, click on *Administrative Templates*, which is within User Configuration
> A new menu should appear, double click on *Start Menu and Taskbar*.

A list of settings should now be showing. Have a quick look down the settings, taking note of the State and Comment columns. Is there any row with their *State *column not set to *Not configured* or their *Comment* not set to* No*? If so, what are these settings?

----

As a last ditch effort, you could try deleting everything from within the AutomaticDestinations and CustomDestinations folders, however I suspect the problem will still re-appear a little while later. If you want to do this and to ensure that everything is deleted, please use the following two commands within *cmd.exe*.

*del /F /Q %APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\AutomaticDestinations\*

del /F /Q %APPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\Recent\CustomDestinations\**

After running those commands, also:
> Right click on the *taskbar *and click *Properties*
> Click on the *Start Menu tab
*> Unselect both of the following settings and click Apply/Ok.

Store and display recently opened programs in the Start menu
Store and display recently opened items in the Start menu and the taskbar

> Restart your system.
> Once restarted, re-check the options you unchecked above.
> Restart once more.

This would of course clear all of your jump lists and offers no guarantee that the issue will not reappear again in the future.

If you do go down this route, keep a close eye on your jump lists, it could be one particular Excel file you occasionally open that is causing them to become corrupt. Equally, it could be an internal Windows issue that we cannot fix.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Tanks Stephen.
Can I get a definition of "Jump List", so that we are both on the same page.
I have Excel pinned to my start list. When I open the start list I can see the Excel logo and it has a little arrow on the right hand side. This indicates a "list" is available. Is this the jump list? If so, then I usually "pin" my most frequent files to this list. So - when I go to the list, it is in 2 sections. Firstly, my list of "pinned" files, followed by my "recent" files. The problem relates to the "pinned" section only. The "recent" files are always there. The only exception to this is yesterday, when I deleted 9839aec31243a928 and there was no arrow on the Excel icon and no list whatsoever.

Following your latest set of instructions:-
I did not restore, as I cannot see anything wrong. Should I?
Before I deleted the file, the pinned list was not appearing (see above), just the recent list.
The recent list is working fine and always has.
This jump list issue has been happening for a few years now.
The settings in User Configuration/Administrative Templates shows that ALL the entries have a "Not Configured" and "No" setting
Using the delete in cmd.exe returns a message "the system cannot find the path specified"
Therefore, did not check the last item "start menu settings)


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*



tomohawk said:


> Tanks Stephen.
> Can I get a definition of "Jump List", so that we are both on the same page.
> I have Excel pinned to my start list. When I open the start list I can see the Excel logo and it has a little arrow on the right hand side. This indicates a "list" is available. Is this the jump list? If so, then I usually "pin" my most frequent files to this list. So - when I go to the list, it is in 2 sections. Firstly, my list of "pinned" files, followed by my "recent" files. The problem relates to the "pinned" section only. The "recent" files are always there. The only exception to this is yesterday, when I deleted 9839aec31243a928 and there was no arrow on the Excel icon and no list whatsoever.


The list you describe would be the jump list for your Excel program. The start menu programs that offer an 'arrow', where that arrow opens up the jump list (recent/pinned items).



tomohawk said:


> The settings in User Configuration/Administrative Templates shows that ALL the entries have a "Not Configured" and "No" setting


The same is true for my system, so it looks like that is not the issue.



tomohawk said:


> Using the delete in cmd.exe returns a message "the system cannot find the path specified"
> Therefore, did not check the last item "start menu settings)


The delete in cmd.exe will remove all of your jump lists (recent/pinned lists for every program in your start menu). The only way this could help is if one of those lists was causing the issue (i.e., corrupt). It's a last ditch effort.



tomohawk said:


> I did not restore, as I cannot see anything wrong. Should I?
> Before I deleted the file, the pinned list was not appearing (see above), just the recent list.
> The recent list is working fine and always has.


Restoring the file would hopefully return the recent and pinned items, if you wanted the pinned list returned.

If you have not restored the file, hopefully the jump list should be working as normal now, although probably only for a while until your problem reappears. If you open a few Excel sheets, the 'arrow' should reappear, with the recent list showing. You can, as usual, pin some of those files.

It is only your Excel's jump list (start menu's start/pinned from the arrow) that have the issue, right? If you did not restore the file, have they started working again?


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Thanks Stephen.

It's hard to say if it was only Excel that I had a problem with but it was the only application that I had "pinned" items in.

All applications are showing "recent" files, which I'm assuming have been built up from my activity since the problem occurred initially.

I have not "pinned" any Excel files since the error, but I'll do so now.

For future reference, I'm also going to "Pin" some Word and Adobe Reader X files

Tommy


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Good idea.

Could you re-run JumpListView and attach the HTML report again please? Hopefully the number of entries for '9839aec31243a928' is now more or less zero.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Thanks Stephan.

Jumplists file attached

Tommy


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

I think there might be something wrong with the upload, the HTML file inside has no content.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Attached again


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Thank you. Well, they look better now that's for sure, although there is still the odd weird entry.

If the cause of this problem is something we cannot fix, then I am thinking that you _might _be able to make it easier on you when it does happen. If you take a copy of the two Destinations folders, putting the copy anywhere else on your system, you can then delete the two Destinations folders when the problem reoccurs and replace with the backups. This would _hopefully_ mean the pinned items remain and it fixes your recent items list. The only problem here is maintaining the backup, if you add a lot of new pinned items regularly, then this would probably not be ideal. However, if you have a set of pinned items that does not change often, you could potentially try this.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Thanks Stephen.

I'll do that.

Tommy


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Good luck, please let us know how it goes .


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

UPDATE:

This morning, my entire Excel jump list has disappeared, including Recent Items and Pinned Items. Recent items is rebuilding as I use Excel.

However.... the Recent Items and Pinned Items for MS Word and Adobe Reader X *are unaffected*!

T


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

It seems unlikely that you are reaching any theoretical maximum for jump lists, unless you open dozens of different Excel files each day? All other theories point to corruption.

One theory is that a modified registry could cause these issues, e.g., if you have ever run a registry clean tool at any point. Another thought is that the file associations are slightly off, which is possible in your case as you went from 2007 to 2010, although I cannot see how that would affect the jump lists like this. You should be able to run the Microsoft Office/Excel repair option from "Add and Remove programs"/"Uninstall a program" from the Control Panel to repair any incorrect file associations, although it might ask you for the disc.

There isn't any pattern regarding which Excel sheet you open is there? Such as an odd Excel file that you open once a month that might be causing this?

Apparently it sometimes works to move the two destinations folders (say to My Documents), restart your system, move the folders back, and then restart again. This might restore all your pinned/recent items.

There seems to be a few utilities around that might be helpful, such as Jumplist Backup Restore and Jumplist Launcher. The former apparently creates a backup of your jump list, although it did not appear to back up everything when I briefly tested it, but I might have been wrong. The later seems to be useful if you want one icon on your taskbar/start menu that has lots of pinned items on it, including folders.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Losing Excel 2010 Jump List (Windows 7 Pro 32-Bit)*

Thanks for the reply Stephen.

I have never run any registry cleaners and I don't open more than 20 different Excel files. I don't have a file that I run very infrequently.

It's pretty easy for me to get the pinned items back, as I have created a folder with shortcuts to the 8 files in question. I just open them and once they are in the recent items list, I can pin them again.

I'll try the Excel repair.

I'll also close this now and thanks again for your patience and support.

Tommy


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

UPDATE:
I have today cleaned up some of my folders using windows explorer i.e. some of the paths to the "pinned" items on the jump list will have changed. My jump list disappeared afterwards.
Is this a possible cause?
T


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

In effect, corrupting the jump lists? I sounds like it could be a plausible cause.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Yet if I create a shortcut on my desktop to a file and then move the file to another folder, the shortcut link still works.

Inconsistent?

T


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I know this is closed, but I was wondering if I could get some more help.
I lost my jump list again (Excel 2010). It is only a problem with Excel, as my Word jump list is fine.

Usually, I just open and save my critical files (of which there are only 8) I then go to the jump list and "pin" those 8 files, so that they are always available.

I've now come across another problem. When I select a file on the "recent" list and click on the "pin" icon, then nothing happens.

T


----------



## HiMyNameIsJonny (Feb 27, 2016)

hmmmm just reg'd after an interesting read, but noticed this is _so old_... ya might not even be on that build!

i've corrupted my notepad jumplist data, but *really* wanna know _how_ (/why?) so I can protect my appdata from (ahem) myself


----------

